# Pic of my 110 Gal SW.



## edessa (May 3, 2011)

This was taken with my phone so quality is not that good. As you can see I need a back cover for my tank. Being a 48X30 its hard to find.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You, my friend, are a bad influence. Don't taunt me with your tang! And do you have a full tank shot? Thanks!


----------



## edessa (May 3, 2011)

I will try to get a full tank shot and post soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could always just _make_ a background, you know.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol funlad you want everyfish available


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice tank... Just too plain for my taste


----------



## Graham12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Quite pretty and cute it is. Colorful fish looks more pretty and nice and i really like such type of fish.


----------

